# Cutting Boards/Display Boards



## CB&D (Nov 29, 2010)

Three new boards out of the shop today!


----------



## Phone60 (Jan 17, 2010)

what type of wood ?


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

Very nice. I need to do some cutting boards. What kind of wood didja make them outa? I wonder if Brazilian Cherry and Hard Maple would work?


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

mjdtexan said:


> I wonder if Brazilian Cherry and Hard Maple would work?


yes to both. i've made a handful and they all have cherry and hard maple in them.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I love the burly maple? But then again they all look fantastic! Great work! :thumbsup:

What do you use for a finish for these cutting boards??


----------



## CB&D (Nov 29, 2010)

The first one is Birdseye Maple Burl w/ a Birds eye Maple strip down the center.

The second is Walnut, Birdseye Maple & Peruvian Nogal Walnut..

And the third is Birdseye Maple and Walnut.

Thanks for the great comments!


----------



## CB&D (Nov 29, 2010)

I use Butcher Block oil on all boards, 4 -5 coats, sanding in between each coat w/ 600 grit.
It makes a nice finish and is food safe.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*really?...*

padauk? really? how is it so dark? i know padauk gets darker with time but isnt it always a bright orange when its fresh? i'm still new to wood species so go easy on me haha.

they look good my man!!! :yes:


----------



## CB&D (Nov 29, 2010)

FiveOneSix said:


> padauk? really? how is it so dark? i know padauk gets darker with time but isnt it always a bright orange when its fresh? i'm still new to wood species so go easy on me haha.
> 
> they look good my man!!! :yes:


Your correct, I miss spoke. Was posting on another forum at the same time..I have corrected it. Peruvian Nogal Walnut is the wood used. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

You sure that's a cutting board? The center one looks like a hazing paddle! 

I really dig that burl though. Nice work.


----------

